# Random misc. bottles



## opmustard

Here are some of my eclectic bottles that I keep in a display cabinet. They change as I acquire new ones.
I mainly collect pontiled sodas, mineral waters and embossed, pontiled mustards. These are displayed in my window.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Nice display, love the cathedral sauce bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa

Dang! Nice display of some truly vintage bottles.


----------



## opmustard

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice display, love the cathedral sauce bottles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you for the compliment about my bottles.
Always had a weak spot for cathedrals. One time had some killer cathedral pickles, pepper sauces, just about any cathedrals.
Have a few more sauces that are on another shelf, some O/P, others smooth based.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard

Csa said:


> Dang! Nice display of some truly vintage bottles.


Glad you enjoyed my pics.
Sometimes, you just can't help yourself and you just have to have that bottle.
For me, these were just some of those type of bottles.
Then, you see another have to have bottle and you have sell one in order to have that new one.
My thirst is never quite quenched.
opmustard


----------



## Csa

I hope to find/buy some beauties like that some day. Right now just starting out with a good mix of early 1900s and some old milks etc.  I’ll reach out when I’m ready to add some true antiques to the collection.


----------



## bottlecrazy

Nice.  That picture looks like the cover of a bottle book, or of a high end auction catalog.


----------



## yacorie

Very nice bottles.  I’m also weak for cathedral sauces and pickles.  That pickle on the left - any chance you could take a few pics of that one day and post them?  Has a weird look to me


----------



## opmustard

Thanks for saying my bottles look that good.
The cathedral on the left is supposely a rather rare one, not sure. It was dug in New Orleans then sold to a collector in Florida. It was lightly tumbled and then I bought it from him at a really reasonable price. 
I was going to send it off to an auction house for resale, but my wife talked me into keeping it.
I'll post some pictures later this week. 
In all my years of collecting antique bottles, I've never owned or had the chance to buy one of this type of cathedral, so I thank my wife for her suggestion to keep it.
The cathedral pepper sauce on the right appears to have a type of iron pontil. I just can't figure out if its pontiled.
The K-1 and the small coffin poison I got from Rudy Kuhn just before he passed away. Rudy was a very good person. Super nice and very smart.
I also have a large Rough On Rats poster that belonged to Rudy.
opmustards


----------



## embe

Nice looking old bottles.  Forgive my ignorance, but what are the things underneath each bottle, some kind of felt pad for the corners?


----------



## sandchip

Great colors on those schnapps, too,  What's the black square in the middle back?


----------



## opmustard

embe said:


> Nice looking old bottles.  Forgive my ignorance, but what are the things underneath each bottle, some kind of felt pad for the corners?


Putty, to keep the bottles in place.
opmustards


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Cheap Earthquake insurance?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard

sandchip said:


> Great colors on those schnapps, too,  What's the black square in the middle back?


Its a very crude no-namer, label only smooth base.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cheap Earthquake insurance?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, but more of a cheap insurance for me accidently bumping into the display case. 
Luckily, I live in an area where we don't have earthquakes. If we did have earthquakes here, the whole state would be under water or just one huge sink hole.
opmustard


----------



## ArmyDigger

thats some hot colors right there


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

opmustard said:


> Yes, but more of a cheap insurance for me accidently bumping into the display case.
> Luckily, I live in an area where we don't have earthquakes. If we did have earthquakes here, the whole state would be under water or just one huge sink hole.
> opmustard


What state do you in? I am in  north New Jersey. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What state do you in? I am in  north New Jersey.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Florida, retired here about 7 years now. Used to live in N. & S. Ca and grew up in Hawaii and bounced back from CA to the islands. Can't imagine leaving up North with how cold it gets up there.  This year its cold here (for Florida) and I can barely stand it. Summers do get pretty hot here.
opmustards


----------



## Nickneff

opmustard said:


> Thanks for saying my bottles look that good.
> The cathedral on the left is supposely a rather rare one, not sure. It was dug in New Orleans then sold to a collector in Florida. It was lightly tumbled and then I bought it from him at a really reasonable price.
> I was going to send it off to an auction house for resale, but my wife talked me into keeping it.
> I'll post some pictures later this week.
> In all my years of collecting antique bottles, I've never owned or had the chance to buy one of this type of cathedral, so I thank my wife for her suggestion to keep it.
> The cathedral pepper sauce on the right appears to have a type of iron pontil. I just can't figure out if its pontiled.
> The K-1 and the small coffin poison I got from Rudy Kuhn just before he passed away. Rudy was a very good person. Super nice and very smart.
> I also have a large Rough On Rats poster that belonged to Rudy.
> opmustards


Yes the cathedral pickle jar is absolutely fantastic I've dug  quite a few of those they are quite attractive especially when they extremely big I've dug them before. 14 inches  tall monsterous big it was in a deep emerald green color to they get very beautiful too


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

opmustard said:


> Florida, retired here about 7 years now. Used to live in N. & S. Ca and grew up in Hawaii and bounced back from CA to the islands. Can't imagine leaving up North with how cold it gets up there.  This year its cold here (for Florida) and I can barely stand it. Summers do get pretty hot here.
> opmustards


Sound like a vacation destination. I have lived my whole life in N.Y. & N.J.  The colds not bad if your born into it. I have been in -50 degree temperatures before, now thats cold. Not always like that. Lot closer places than this. It was nice talking or is it babbling. Thanks for the reply. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice display, love the cathedral sauce bottles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sorry, I must be sauced!! I meant pickles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry, I must be sauced!! I meant pickles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your right about if your born into it


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry, I must be sauced!! I meant pickles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your right about if your born into it. 
I drove up from N.C. at the end of May one year to the Rochester, NY Bottle Show. They had an ice storm, all power went out, luckily my hotel had electricity. 
great show though, bought a ton of very nice bottles.
I'll post a picture of the crack in one of my sodas, so you have a look at it. May take a little while, but I will post it.
Freezing in Florida ( just kidding)
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

opmustard said:


> Your right about if your born into it
> 
> Your right about if your born into it.
> I drove up from N.C. at the end of May one year to the Rochester, NY Bottle Show. They had an ice storm, all power went out, luckily my hotel had electricity.
> great show though, bought a ton of very nice bottles.
> I'll post a picture of the crack in one of my sodas, so you have a look at it. May take a little while, but I will post it.
> Freezing in Florida ( just kidding)
> opmustard


No rush buddy. Ttyl.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Gramr

Beautiful! The thin handle on the brown jug is cool. Really nice colors crisp and sharp.


----------



## east texas terry

REAL NICE


----------



## opmustard

Nickneff said:


> Yes the cathedral pickle jar is absolutely fantastic I've dug  quite a few of those they are quite attractive especially when they extremely big I've dug them before. 14 inches  tall monsterous big it was in a deep emerald green color to they get very beautiful too


Hi,
Sorry, I didn't reply sooner. I was told by someone that knows a lot about cathedrals that the jar contained anchovies at some point.
I just think ther'ye very attractive.
Wow, you dug some colored big cathedrals. Awhile back I collected cathedrals and had some nice ones.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard

Gramr said:


> Beautiful! The thin handle on the brown jug is cool. Really nice colors crisp and sharp.


That one is I guess is label only whiskey. Traded for it and have had awhile. Its o/p and besides some light intertior stain its in great condition. 
opmustard


----------



## opmustard

east texas terry said:


> REAL NICE


Thanks and hope you enjoy them.
opmustard


----------



## treeguyfred

opmustard said:


> Here are some of my eclectic bottles that I keep in a display cabinet. They change as I acquire new ones.


That is absolutely BeeeeeYoooteeeeFull! Very sweet mix of color, shape and function all clearly in mint to near minty condition. I agree that it could be used for an auction catalog cover.
My girl likes to randomly change my displays  and it's fun to see my collection through her eyes! 
Thanks for posting the pic and spurring a thread,
~Fred


----------

